# Top Blue dogs in the PKC



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Aug 3, 2009)

Dog Name Born Breed Sex Name Winnings State 
GCH Clear Creek Hemi 04 Bluetick F Ryan Crowson $2116.86 OK 
 1 CH Mackie Creek Bo - Jack 06 Bluetick M Boone Or Bonds $1734.38 AL 
SCH Spark's Possum Nose 03 Bluetick F Bryan Sparks $1107.5 AL 
CH White River Rocket 03 Bluetick M Guy Looper $1010.75 MS 
CH Walters Turbo Blue 04 Bluetick M Lonnie R. Walters $731.88 OH 
CH White River Salin Sadie 01 Bluetick F Mark Vandeventer $649.38 IL 
CH Pine Creek Zip 05 Bluetick F Presley Or Nichols $604.79 TX 
CH Stelth's Psycho Sam 01 Bluetick M Mark Willcox $539.38 GA Blue Dog Mafia
CH Fox Creek Penny 05 Bluetick F Delbert Lenhart $523.75 OK 
CH Teeters' Blue Jet 8 03 Bluetick M John D. Teeters $516.5 OH 
CH D&m's Hardluck Blue Stone 04 Bluetick M Delk Or Mckinney $515 GA 
Bryant's Bad Moter Blue 07 Bluetick M Pete Adams $448.25 OK 
CH Bishop's Bull Shoals Bell 05 Bluetick F John Bishop $440.94 IL 
CH Bayou Blue Honey Bee 02 Bluetick F Carl Grice $430.63 LA 
CH Nothin But Trouble 06 Bluetick M Jonathan H Lowery $424.79 MS 
CH Fc Bad Motor Scooter 05 Bluetick M Whitmire Or Whitmire $418 OK 
PCH Steel Trap 01 Bluetick M Stacy Young $415 TN 
Woods Blue Boo Berry 07 Bluetick F Shawn C Wood $409.25 MO 
CH Crosby's Pretty Baby 07 Bluetick F David Crosby $403.13 AL 
GCH Jones Blue Scamper 01 Bluetick M Scott Jones $373.17 AL 
CH Boones Mackie Creek Angel 04 Bluetick F Tyre Boone $364.77 AL 
CH Rice's Blue Rosco 07 Bluetick M Rice Or Rice $335.13 AL 
Rogers Blue Guss 05 Bluetick M Adam Rogers $303.75 AR 
CH Steel Homer 07 Bluetick M Stacy Young $292.71 TN


So ya'll were wondering if the Mafia has the power ??????




State race



Dog Name Born Breed Sex Name Winnings State 
SCH "she's So Krazy"  06 Walker F William E Cochran $3302.73 GA 
CH Swampy Bottom's Superbad  07 Walker M Joey Robinson $2541.47 GA 
GCH Wipeout Wiggle  06 Walker F Jeff Barnes $2090.75 GA 
SCH Skuna River Squeaky  06 Walker F Paul Wegner $1848.22 GA 
CH Wipeout Switch  07 Walker F Cochran Or Roberson $1694.96 GA 
CH Satilla River Jake  05 Walker M Cecil Pittman $1689.39 GA 
CH Wipeout Bubba  04 Walker M Barnes Or Pettyjohn $1171 GA 
CH M / M Digger's Nite Rush  04 Walker M Wayne Murphy $1148.03 GA 
CH Grays Creek Star  06 Walker F Delettre Or Sheffield $1129 GA 
CH Rock River Flash  03 Walker M Andrew Bryan $935.38 GA 
SCH Little River Flop  06 Walker M Andy Dixon $905.89 GA 
CH Just Call Me Snap  07 Walker M Pace Or Horne $899.08 GA 
CH The Talking Rock Tornado  07 Walker M Tony Smith $866.13 GA 
GCH Stylish Phret  03 Walker F Matt Marchant $756.26 GA 
CH Gillard Stylish Lady  02 Walker F Douglas Or Pittman $701.67 GA 
SCH Wipeout Annie  04 Walker F Boswell Or Copelan $696.66 GA 
CH Hampton's Stylish Jewel  07 Walker F Randy Hampton $669.01 GA 
SCH Good Tyming Candy  06 English F Bo Langford $644.16 GA 
CH " She's A Crook "  07 Walker F William E Cochran $610.63 GA 
CH Flat Branch Ga Thunder  07 Cro M Mims Or Levins $592.71 GA 
CH Flat Tire  07 Cro M Matt Marchant $581.88 GA 
CH Tequilla's White Lightning  04 Walker M David Lloyd $567.5 GA 
CH Skuna River Bella  06 Walker F Chris Stone $558.75 GA 
CH Blue Springs Angel  05 Walker F Bland Or Eason $547.92 GA 
CH Stelth's Psycho Sam  01 Bluetick M Mark Willcox $539.38 GA Blue Dog Mafia


----------



## clp286 (Aug 4, 2009)

and the year aint even over with yet, no tellin what i would have if i would have been huntin since last oct.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Aug 4, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Dog Name Born Breed Sex Name Winnings State
> GCH Clear Creek Hemi 04 Bluetick F Ryan Crowson $2116.86 OK
> 1 CH Mackie Creek Bo - Jack 06 Bluetick M Boone Or Bonds $1734.38 AL
> SCH Spark's Possum Nose 03 Bluetick F Bryan Sparks $1107.5 AL
> ...



Not trying to steal any thunder, but looks like an advertisement for Stylish J Kennels...lol


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 4, 2009)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> Not trying to steal any thunder, but looks like an advertisement for Stylish J Kennels...lol


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Aug 4, 2009)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> Not trying to steal any thunder, but looks like an advertisement for Stylish J Kennels...lol



All I gotta say bout that is ya'll better tighten up then if ya don't wanna get passed by the Mafia


----------



## Old Blue21 (Aug 5, 2009)

im not a walker man but dagum all the dogs on the state list are walkers except two dogs thats pretty amazin but one day them english and blue ticks will get there


----------



## muddy_patrick (Aug 5, 2009)

SCH Cords Big River Sue  04 Walker F Phil Chism $1693.47 IL 
GCH Patrick  04 Walker M Andrew Bryan $1487.78 IL 
SCH Hard Knockin Gus  04 Walker M Turner Or Vogel $1257 IL 
PCH Sandcreek Melvin  05 Walker M Nick Alberson $1124.72 IL 
CH Mayhems Power Pack  07 Walker M Vogel Or Strickland $1120.26 IL 
SCH Rehab's Lil' Cobb  07 Walker M Toby Bolsen $1105.75 IL 
GCH Doc's Packin Pete  06 Walker M Vogel Or Strickland $979.41 IL 
CH Evil Pearl  05 Walker F Todd Hodson $977.42 IL 
CH Overturf's Skuna River Slinger  07 Walker M Dewey L. Overturf Jr $941.25 IL 
PCH Colson's Master It  04 Walker M John Colson $934.38 IL 
SCH Sweet Like Candy  06 Walker F Smith Or Braden $876.25 IL 
SCH Stokes Midnight Bud Light  03 Walker M William K. Stokes $685 IL 
CH Glenn Creeks Hardwood Screamer  08 Walker F Terry Cochran $678.13 IL 
SCH R Jungle Jane  02 Cro F Ryan Rauch $677.13 IL 
CH White River Salin Sadie  01 Bluetick F Mark Vandeventer $649.38 IL 
CH Miss Princess  07 Walker F Dustin L Mcclenning $610 IL 
hmmmmm pass me mofia...................................bet you my dog papers and ill buy a blue dog and hunt it in every hunt in GA if you can..................


----------



## locknut (Aug 5, 2009)

How did ol' Sam do at Hazlehurst last night?  Did he add any money to his earnings?


----------



## willcox (Aug 5, 2009)

Over half the year up in the land of coons helps out dont it there muddy. You gonna have 2 come up with something better than those dog papers to bet we got plenty of toilet paper.




muddy_patrick said:


> sch cords big river sue  04 walker f phil chism $1693.47 il
> gch patrick  04 walker m andrew bryan $1487.78 il
> sch hard knockin gus  04 walker m turner or vogel $1257 il
> pch sandcreek melvin  05 walker m nick alberson $1124.72 il
> ...


----------



## clp286 (Aug 5, 2009)

locknut said:


> How did ol' Sam do at Hazlehurst last night?  Did he add any money to his earnings?



Nope we sure didnt get to add to our collection but ol sam left or feet and went huntin and how much has ol nut put in your pocket lately


----------



## willcox (Aug 5, 2009)

you boys have bout wore ole clp286 down. he cant take much more heat i think hes fixing to cross over to the other side.


----------



## back nine (Aug 5, 2009)

Hanna got lucky and picked up 93 dollars in hazelhurst. 2 blue dogs there and 1 wins that makes them 50 percent for the night. 24 walker dogs and 3 win that makes them 12 percent for the night.


----------



## clp286 (Aug 5, 2009)

willcox said:


> you boys have bout wore ole clp286 down. he cant take much more heat i think hes fixing to cross over to the other side.



thats rite willcox and im gona cross her with sam and i will even let you have the pick of the litter


----------



## willcox (Aug 5, 2009)

oh no you dont need to mess that dairy calf up crossing it with blue. breed her to her own kind. course i could understand you wanting to put some coondog in her but it wont be sam


----------



## back nine (Aug 5, 2009)

willcox said:


> you boys have bout wore ole clp286 down. he cant take much more heat i think hes fixing to cross over to the other side.



So does clp286 get to stay in the amfia or is he getting the boot. This could possibly create an opening for all ticked up


----------



## clp286 (Aug 5, 2009)

willcox said:


> oh no you dont need to mess that dairy calf up crossing it with blue. breed her to her own kind. course i could understand you wanting to put some coondog in her but it wont be sam



see what u dont know is that i have already breed him to her so u need to free up 1 of your pens so u will have room


----------



## willcox (Aug 5, 2009)

i got his pen still open and he will be the only one coming in it.
backnine i imagine that this will  either put chases partner and kin jimmy over the edge and he will quit or they might start up the spotted cow mafia . just no telling.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Aug 5, 2009)

willcox said:


> i got his pen still open and he will be the only one coming in it.
> backnine i imagine that this will  either put chases partner and kin jimmy over the edge and he will quit or they might start up the spotted cow mafia . just no telling.



Blue Dog Mafia is where I'll be so be it one member less, willcox you don't have to worry bout me jumpin ship that's 4 sure... They might have to roll us round in a wheel chair but I ain'yt gonna give up MY BLUE DOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Aug 5, 2009)

locknut said:


> How did ol' Sam do at Hazlehurst last night?  Did he add any money to his earnings?



Hey you never said if shoe lace has won anymore money


----------



## all ticked up (Aug 5, 2009)

willcox said:


> i got his pen still open and he will be the only one coming in it.
> backnine i imagine that this will  either put chases partner and kin jimmy over the edge and he will quit or they might start up the spotted cow mafia . just no telling.



that just aint right


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Aug 5, 2009)

This is the only Walker I'll own


----------



## willcox (Aug 5, 2009)

back nine said:


> hanna got lucky and picked up 93 dollars in hazelhurst. 2 blue dogs there and 1 wins that makes them 50 percent for the night. 24 walker dogs and 3 win that makes them 12 percent for the night.



been trying to make these guys understand that walkers are really the biggest losers not winners for a while now but i dont think their math is as good as ours aj


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 5, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> This is the only Walker I'll own


And the good news is..You'll still be able to keep up with those booticks with that.


----------

